# Preseason Game #4: Official Houston v.s. Seattle GAME THREAD. 10/17



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Cheers everyone, it's my birthday!!! :cheers: :djparty: :buddies: :wave: 

My guess is Yao will sit out to party with me today, and rest his big toe while he's at it.

Look for Stro to get more playing time as JVG wants to get him into shape, and with the way the guards have rotated in the first 3 games I think DA may get the start this time. Seattle's pre-season 4th quarter unit is probably just as good as a summer league team so I have no doubt we'll go 4-0 this pre-season.

Gooooooo Rockets!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Happy Birthday!! :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=207926


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

heh, the broadcasters said if ur watching the game your the greatest rockets fan. I always thought so too.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Pasha The Great said:


> heh, the broadcasters said if ur watching the game your the greatest rockets fan. I always thought so too.


 Hehe so true. I'm switching back and forth. 

Happy birthday Yao Mania!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lol,we pulled out this game with Yao&TMAC on the bench? :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Happy birthday, Yao Mania


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

quick, every one head over to hong kong, party at yao mania's. ill have a friend run over to yaos place and invite him.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Keep in mind that most of the Sonics starters did not play in the second half. The Supes have some players fighting for the last spot on the roster.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Only recap I got from this game was from Scinos at the Sonics board. As expected Seattle played with a crap line-up in the 2nd half so we were able to win it with our 2 mega stars sitting out.

Head with a couple of tres in clutch time, go Head!! :banana:

And thanks for the b-day wishes from everyone of course, cheers to another Rockets victory (and good luck to your 'stros!) :cheers:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Keep in mind that most of the Sonics starters did not play in the second half. The Supes have some players fighting for the last spot on the roster.


It's alright G-Force, I think there's more celebration going on for my birthday then there are going for this Houston win


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I listened to the radio broadcast. I guess you guys were watching the baseball instead, so i'll post what I picked up... 

- Head ended up with 13 pts, which included a couple of 3's down the stretch to extend the lead. 

- Stro didn't make many hoops, but he went 9/12 from the line. They were just lobbing the ball up and he was going up and getting it to draw fouls.

- Alston seemed to be ball-hogging quite a bit, and didn't have a very good game.

- Not sure what Wesley's stats were, but he seemed to hit quite a few shots. So I guess he's out of that awful 2-15 preseason slump. 

- Barry's shot was off, but he had 7 assists.

- Deke bricked a couple of jump hooks, but he was getting on the boards and blocking/altering shots.

That's about it...


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Late happy birthday!


----------



## changas (Aug 23, 2004)

Rickbarry said:


> Late happy birthday!




best wishes mate


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

haooy b day yao mania


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Thx everyone, this thread's getting off topic!

So how about that Luther Head guy? :biggrin:

And always appreciate the Seattle guys dropping by, I know they're used to me always being over at their forum!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> So how about that Luther Head guy? :biggrin:


personally, i like head.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hell yeah Luther.. Keep it up :banana:


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

I Didn't Like Skip's Game..


----------

